# Barque "Bon Accord" ON43123



## clancam (Dec 10, 2005)

Can sks help me?
Trying to find details of Bon Accord November 1864.
My Grandfather was born on this ship 24/11/1864, his father was the ship's captain.
Hoping to find ship's position as at that date and more info re the Ship's captain, John Campbell.

Barry Campbell
Hobart,Tasmania


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

clancam said:


> Can sks help me?
> Trying to find details of Bon Accord November 1864.
> My Grandfather was born on this ship 24/11/1864, his father was the ship's captain.
> Hoping to find ship's position as at that date and more info re the Ship's captain, John Campbell.
> ...


Barry
A Bargue of this name was lost of County Wexford in Eire in 1855

BON ACCORD BARQUE - 600 tons 300 PUNCHEONS OF RUM, HIDES, SUGAR & SPICES PENANG FOR LONDON 
Does not coincide with your dates.


----------



## Stornoway (Sep 9, 2005)

Tracing Bon Accord:-
Found two ships (both sailing ships)of that name,however,the dates do not jibe,
the first:-
Bon Accord 365tns. bk. built Blyth 1812. Owners Lewis Crombie
The only voyage I could find a record of was from Aberdeen to Quebec
in 1841 with emigrants, the Master being James Simm.I doubt if this
vessel would still have been around in 1864 

The second:-
Bon Accord 380 tons nm. three-masted full rigged ship built by
Alexander Hall & Sons,Aberdeen.,Owners Hyde Lennox,London,traded
mainly to Chinese waters. Lost 1856.

Could this possibly have been an early steamer?

The motto of the City of Aberdeen is "Bon Accord" so there could very 
likely be an Aberdeen connection. I believe member James Pottinger
is from this area,so perhaps he could be of some assistance.

Good luck.A happy New Year to all and "Lang may your lum reek".


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

*BON ACCORD of 1864*

Dear Barry, Hope this helps you find more info, ----No.1---- BON ACCORD, Barque, Built by Jardine, Richboro, Launched Oct 1862. 144'.3'' x 29'.8'' x 19'.3''. 590 tons. Master J. Campbell. Owners, Duff & Co. Port of Registery, Liverpool. Destained voyage in '63 '64, Liverpool to India. ----- No 2------- BON ACCORD, Barque, Built, Aberdeen 1857, 117'.3'' x 24'.4'' x 14'.7''. 289 tons. Master, Colville, Owner, G.Grey. Port of Register, Abrdeen. Des. voyage, - London to Algoa Bay. -- 1863 LOST!! Four years later, No.1 is no longer listed. Good luck, Charley.


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Barry 
This link may be of help 
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalogue/RdLeaflet.asp?sLeafletID=246&j=1
The last crew list and log might be in Canada 
http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcrews.php?Official_No=43123
take a look at this link 
Ray


----------



## OldDirtySchultz (Dec 2, 2021)

I have a painting of this ship.


----------

